# angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht



## ruyven_macaran (3. September 2008)

*angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

sicherlich hat jeder schon mal gehört, dass man lüfter vor dem absaugen entweder blockieren oder abstecken sollte, damit es zu keinen schäden durch den erzeugten strom kommt.
nun, ich war grad dabei, nen rumliegenden kühler zu reinigen und da stellte sich die frage: stimmt das? was für spannungen sollen da denn (schon) entstehen?

antwort:
ein 1600w staubsauger (mit bei bestem willen nicht neuem beutel) erzeugt mit dem 60x60x10 lüfterchen eines alten amd-boxedkühlers spielend eine spannung von *!60Volt!*


----------



## xTc (3. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

Ich mache die Lüfter mit Druckluft sauber. Alternativ mit "pusten", "Küchenrolle" oder einem "feinen Pinsel" vom Rasierer oder Gewehr. 

Damit habe ich noch jeden Lüfter sauber bekommen.


Gruß


----------



## McZonk (3. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

Jap, selbe Frage hatte ich mir auch schoneinmal gestellt und das Multimeter und den Staubsauger ausgepackt.

Das wäre mal was für PCGH in Gefahr: was passiert, wenn die Lüfter noch am Board sind und eben mal 60Volt Plus erzeugen. Geht da was in Rauch auf?

Gleich mal Daniel drauf hinweißen


----------



## Lee (3. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

Danke für die Warnung. Hatte das demnächst vor^^


----------



## Shibi (3. September 2008)

*bzzzzt*

Sry für die wenig geistreiche Antwort


----------



## y33H@ (3. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

Der Motor verreckt halt, wenn der Lüfter dreht, ohne dass er Strom vom Board/whatever bekommt.

cYa


----------



## Shibi (3. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

Er wird nur zum Generator


----------



## riedochs (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

Ich sauge meine Luefter schon seit Jahren ab, gestorben ist daran bisher keiner. Allerding sollte man die Luefter fixieren damit er sich nicht dreht.


----------



## Shibi (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

Darum geht es ja. Wenn er nicht fixiert wird, wird er zum Generator und produziert Strom, der wiederum das Mainboard grillt.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

Also zum Saubermachen weden meine Lüfter komplett aus gebaut und mim nem feinen, weichen Pinsel sauber gemacht. Absaugen hat doch kaum nen Wert den feinen Staub bringt man nur mit nem Pinsel oder Tuch weg.


----------



## Malkav85 (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*



Shibi schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja. Wenn er nicht fixiert wird, wird er zum Generator und produziert Strom, der wiederum das Mainboard grillt.


 
Ich hab meine Lüfter bisher immer abgesagt und nie ist etwas passiert


----------



## Shibi (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*



> lso zum Saubermachen weden meine Lüfter komplett aus gebaut und mim nem feinen, weichen Pinsel sauber gemacht.



Habe ich früher auch gemacht, bin aber inzwischen ein bisschen fauler, bei mir kommen die unter den Wasserhahn, werden gründlich abgewaschen, paar Stunden getrocknet und wieder verbaut. Wer jetzt sagt Elektronik und Wasser - das gibt doch nen Kurzschluss, dem sei gesagt, dass Wasser im grunde genommen garnichts macht solange kein Strom drauf ist. Man muss die Lüfter nur lange genug trocknen lassen, dass sie auch wirklich nichtmehr feucht sind. Sonst machts *bzzzt* und der Lüfter ist futsch. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Saab-FAN (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*



Shibi schrieb:


> Habe ich früher auch gemacht, bin aber inzwischen ein bisschen fauler, bei mir kommen die unter den Wasserhahn, werden gründlich abgewaschen, paar Stunden getrocknet und wieder verbaut. Wer jetzt sagt Elektronik und Wasser - das gibt doch nen Kurzschluss, dem sei gesagt, dass Wasser im grunde genommen garnichts macht solange kein Strom drauf ist. Man muss die Lüfter nur lange genug trocknen lassen, dass sie auch wirklich nichtmehr feucht sind. Sonst machts *bzzzt* und der Lüfter ist futsch. ^^
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Na dann mal viel Spaß mit den Lagern, die mögen sowas bestimmt nich^^
Ich hab beim Lüfter saugen bislang noch nie Probleme bekommen. Und ich halt einfach den Sauger dran und lass die schön rotieren, dann fliegt der meiste Kram weg. Aber wenn die dabei 60V erzeugen, frag ich mich, warum mir dabei nicht Graka, Mainboard und so durchgebrannt sind.


----------



## igoroff (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

Ich hab in früher auch immer abgesaugt....aber niemals im eingebauten Zustand.....dabei hab ich ihn auch immer drehen lassen....wurd dabei immer schön sauber....hatte aber nicht gedacht, dass er dadurch zum Generator wird ^^....mittlerweile benutz ich auch ein Tuch bzw. Pinsel.

Für faule wär ja dieser Lüfter sicherlich was:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Magma UCMA12 - 120mm


----------



## exa (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*



Shibi schrieb:


> Habe ich früher auch gemacht, bin aber inzwischen ein bisschen fauler, bei mir kommen die unter den Wasserhahn, werden gründlich abgewaschen, paar Stunden getrocknet und wieder verbaut. Wer jetzt sagt Elektronik und Wasser - das gibt doch nen Kurzschluss, dem sei gesagt, dass Wasser im grunde genommen garnichts macht solange kein Strom drauf ist. Man muss die Lüfter nur lange genug trocknen lassen, dass sie auch wirklich nichtmehr feucht sind. Sonst machts *bzzzt* und der Lüfter ist futsch. ^^
> 
> mfg, Shibi


 
joa lager freuen sich (je nach dem welches es ist) und schonmal was von korrosion gehört???


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

Wie sollen bei mitdrehen Lüftern beim absaugen 60 Volt entstehen? 
Bei den meisten Lüftern ist ein Weiderstand verbaut der den eingehenden Srom auf max. 15 Volt runterbremst egal wieviel Spannung
agliegt. Habs getestet mit Lüften von Thermaltake 25 Volt rein, nach dem Lüfter ein Multimeter dran ghängt und das Hat 15 Volt angezeigt auch bei 20 Volt genau 15 Volt.


----------



## Fabian (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

Das der Lüfter zu einem Generator wird,kann man gut daran erkenne,wenn man einen abgesteckten Led Lüfter mit dem Staubsauger beschleunigt,dann fangen die Led´s an zu leuchten


----------



## Potman (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

Da zufällig grad ein Staubsauger in meinen Zimmer steht, hab ich das ma versucht. Testlüfter war ein 80mm Fabrikat von Thermaltake. Den hab ich vor einiger Zeit ausgebaut weil er viel zu laut war. Ich schätze der hat so 2.300rpm, ich weiß es aber nicht genau.
Mit dem 1.800Watt Staubsauger voll draufgehalten hat der Motor gerade mal *3V* induziert.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

ich trag den gesamten pc als raus in den garten, hohle den Kompressor (mit Wasser Abscheider),
dann halte ich den Lüfter fest (das er sich nicht drehen kann) und blase diesen aus, natürlich net mit 10 bar aber wenn man da mit 2bar Luftdruck reingeht ist das kein prob, und der pc ist schnell und gründlich sauber.

Das mache ich so ca 2 mal im jahr
mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Wie sollen bei mitdrehen Lüftern beim absaugen 60 Volt entstehen?



in dem man das 5 fache der normalen drehzahl erreicht.

[q]Bei den meisten Lüftern ist ein Weiderstand verbaut der den eingehenden Srom auf max. 15 Volt runterbremst egal wieviel Spannung
agliegt. Habs getestet mit Lüften von Thermaltake 25 Volt rein, nach dem Lüfter ein Multimeter dran ghängt und das Hat 15 Volt angezeigt auch bei 20 Volt genau 15 Volt.[/QUOTE]

hmm - wusste ich bislang nichts von (spannungsabhängig geregleter wiederstand klingt auch extrem aufwendig - aber wenns selbst tt hat...), vielleicht klappts wirklich nur mit alten billig-lüftern.

generell wird es natürlich auch von der größe des lüfters und der nenndrehzahl abhängen.
wenn n lüfter bei 12v mit 600 umdrehungen rotieren soll, dann wird er, wenn man ihn auf 3000 rpm bringt vermutlich auch die 5fache spannung -12v- generieren. umgekehrt ist es bei einem großen lüfter vergleichsweise schwer, ihn überhaupt auf hohe drehzahlen zu bringen - bei dem 60mm lüfter dagegen deckt das staubsauger rohr schon 1/3 der fläche ab und kann auf dem rahmen aufliegen (-> luft muss durch den lüfter) und es rotiert ordentlich was.
(drehzahlmessung funktioniert leider nicht -weiß nicht, ob sie vorher noch ging  , aber allein der die verbleibenden 2/3 der oberfläche bewegen ein vielfaches an luft, als der lüfter mit eigenantrieb schafft.)


----------



## Leopardgecko (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> in dem man das 5 fache der normalen drehzahl erreicht.
> 
> wenn n lüfter bei 12v mit 600 umdrehungen rotieren soll, dann wird er, wenn man ihn auf 3000 rpm bringt vermutlich auch die 5fache spannung -12v- generieren.



Das ist ein Irrtum.
Induktive Systeme haben eine Sättigungsgrenze (die bei einem Lüfter sehr schnell erreicht ist) und die Ausgangsspannung steigt darüber nicht linear an (wenn sie es bei einem induktiven System überhaupt ist).
Ein Elektromotor hat als Generator nur einen sehr schwachen Wirkungsgrad und das Lager des Lüfters wird dir eher um die Ohren fliegen, als das du auch nur annähernd 10 Volt da herauszauberst.
Und das wäre gerade mal die Leerlaufspannung. Unter Last wäre damit gar nichts zu reißen.

Ein am Board angeschloßener Lüfter der vom Staubsauger gedreht wird, ist also absolut keine Gefahr für das Mainboard...höchstens für die Finger...


----------



## Adrenalize (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Ein am Board angeschloßener Lüfter der vom Staubsauger gedreht wird, ist also absolut keine Gefahr für das Mainboard...höchstens für die Finger...


Sehe ich auch so, ich halte meine aber trotzdem meist fest, um die Lager nicht überzustrapazieren. Früher (zu Pentium II-Zeiten) habe ich die Dinger nie festgehalten und es ist nie was passiert.


----------



## HeNrY (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

ich benutze immer nen swiffer oder wie die dinger heißen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Das ist ein Irrtum.
> Induktive Systeme haben eine Sättigungsgrenze (die bei einem Lüfter sehr schnell erreicht ist) und die Ausgangsspannung steigt darüber nicht linear an (wenn sie es bei einem induktiven System überhaupt ist).



hmm - das würd ich gern genauer verstehen.



> Ein Elektromotor hat als Generator nur einen sehr schwachen Wirkungsgrad und das Lager des Lüfters wird dir eher um die Ohren fliegen, als das du auch nur annähernd 10 Volt da herauszauberst.



sag das meinem 60v generator 

dass der wirkungsrad schlecht ist, mag sein - ist mir aber eigentlich ziemlich egal, ich arbeite gegen nen sehr großen wiederstand und ich habe zeit, ladung aufzubauen.
da kann meinetwegen viel energie ungenutzt bleiben.


----------



## k-b (5. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

Bei Druckluft aber immer schön den Lüfter festhalten. Wenn man den ordentlich saußen lässt macht man nur die Lager kaputt


----------



## jetztaber (5. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Das ist ein Irrtum.
> 
> ...
> 
> Ein am Board angeschloßener Lüfter der vom Staubsauger gedreht wird, ist also absolut keine Gefahr für das Mainboard...höchstens für die Finger...



Na also, das erklärt, warum bei mir noch nie was passiert ist.Und ich mach das schon vieeele Jahre so. 
Ideal ist es natürlich, so ein Gehäuse und die Lüfter mit Druckluft auszublasen. Nur fehlts halt am Kompressor bei mir.


----------



## IDontLoveYou (6. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

Ich saug meinen Boxedkühler von AMD und meine Grafikkarte auch immer einfach ab, ohne festhalten und so. Ist noch nichts passiert... Und ich hab da auch gerne immer mit rumgespielt beim saugen, geguckt in welcher Stellung der Lüfter am schnellsten/lautesten und so ist. 

Wäre meiner Meinung nach auch ziemlich dumm von den MB-Herstellern, würden sie an sowas nicht denken. Ich meine, wenigstens wir sind keine DAU und trotzdem saugen wir unsere Lüfter auf die Art. Und ich weiß selbst, dass ein Lüfter beim Drehen Strom erzeugt, sieht man ja schon, wenn man in nen Lüfter mit LEDs reinpustet.


----------



## k-b (6. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

N Staubsauger ist auch nicht so stark wie Pressluft aus dem Kompressor..


----------



## maGic (8. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*



Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Na dann mal viel Spaß mit den Lagern, die mögen sowas bestimmt nich^^
> Ich hab beim Lüfter saugen bislang noch nie Probleme bekommen. Und ich halt einfach den Sauger dran und lass die schön rotieren, dann fliegt der meiste Kram weg. Aber wenn die dabei 60V erzeugen, frag ich mich, warum mir dabei nicht Graka, Mainboard und so durchgebrannt sind.


 

Stimmt! aber die raucht nix ab, sondern leidet still, weil Stromstärke nicht ausreicht. 

ist doch gefährlich, dass Lüfer saugen und nix festhalten.
da kann lüfter mehr als 10 000 U/min erreichen und Finger ins Mitte reinstecken und trotzdem ins Fügel geraten und Finger blutet stark
Damals passierte mir dabei als ich nix Lager beschädigen will.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

Ich sauge auch und lassen fröhlich mitdrehen.


----------



## Shibi (9. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

Ich hab mich auch schonmal an nem Lüfter geschnitten. Aber net beim reinigen, sondern während des normalen Betriebs. Wollte irgendetwas hinter der CPU machen, hab den Finger versucht hinter den CPU Kühler zu zwängen, erwisch noch die äußerste Kante des Lüfters und zack hatte ich nen tiefen schnitt im Finger.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*



Shibi schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch schonmal an nem Lüfter geschnitten. Aber net beim reinigen, sondern während des normalen Betriebs. Wollte irgendetwas hinter der CPU machen, hab den Finger versucht hinter den CPU Kühler zu zwängen, erwisch noch die äußerste Kante des Lüfters und zack hatte ich nen tiefen schnitt im Finger.



dann melde dich mal hier


----------



## Shibi (9. September 2008)

*AW: angeschlossene lüfter mit staubsauger reinigen - oder besser nicht*

^^
nacher mal reinschreiben


----------

